# to certify copies of documents in UAE



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear All members , 

I need to know who are the persons acceptable to Engineers Australia to certify copies of documents ? * i am talking about United Arab Emirate - Abu Dhabi *



lane:


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

Huss_am said:


> Dear All members ,
> 
> I need to know who are the persons acceptable to Engineers Australia to certify copies of documents ? * i am talking about United Arab Emirate - Abu Dhabi *
> 
> ...


hi,

Notary public & oath commissionaire : go to court area , you can find .


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

As an expat in UAE, you can go to your country's Embassy. We are expats in Saudi Arabia - all our documents were certified by our Embassy. It should be for free as well.


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you *bdg *


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Huss_am said:


> Dear All members ,
> 
> I need to know who are the persons acceptable to Engineers Australia to certify copies of documents ? * i am talking about United Arab Emirate - Abu Dhabi *
> 
> ...


Check out this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/84878-acs-documents-attestation-dubai.html


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> Check out this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/84878-acs-documents-attestation-dubai.html


Dear jn1982 Thank you very much for the useful link , I am very new in this forum i have missed many valuable information believe me you can't believe how many hours i sped each day browsing and looking for answers .

I appreciate your help also all the information for how to start with Engineering Australia are important and needed in my situation .


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

you're welcome  hope the link is helpful to you.


----------

